# Need help with a problem



## Rhapsody Maltese (Nov 16, 2005)

I have been presented with a problem and I wanted to see what you guys think about this. I am not trying to complain but I wanted to share my dilemna. I have had a few people make references about me and my dogs to other breeders that are not quite true. The source is Spoiled Maltese. I have over the last few years worked on having heartier puppies while keeping pretty faces and nice coats. Both Martha and Sher have kids that are beautiful examples of that. I still have my fair share of small Maltese, but they are of the style that eat as opposed to the rangey skinny types. But now people are saying that my dogs are on the big side etc etc etc ... and now people are purposely not contacting me and not believing the projected sizes I have listed on my site of my smaller puppies. This is really hurting my ability to place my puppies. It is sad when some casual comments made here generalizing breeders and the general "look and style" of their dogs gets taken to the extreme like this. I think Spoiled Maltese is a great web site. I refer my pet clients to the site all the time. But there are trends on the list that can give a slanted truth to things and because of the popularity of the list it can really affect things outside of the Internet community. Everyone needs to be aware of the impact some casual comments can affect other people because these comments are viewed on a public forum. 

I still have puppies that range from 3 pounds full grown to 8 or 9 pounds full grown just like any breeder. Just like any other reputable breeder that is popular on this list still has puppies in the same 3 to 9 pound range. Trust me NO reputable breeder is consistantly keeping females to breed that are under 5 pounds. It is entirely too hard to breed for tinies all the time and can lead to problems down the road for all involved. The ones that breed for tinies all the time are not show breeders. But according to the list all of these other breeders' puppies are all tiny while others' are all big.

Please be careful of making blanket comments.

I hope this doesnt come accross like I am upset, I am just trying to figure out how to disspell these misconceptions.

Thanks for listening
Tonia

Here are some examples of my dogs to show the way size can vary:

[attachment=57026ea_Pod.jpg]

Above is Pea Pod and she is owned by Brenda Anderson she weighs 2.2 pounds at almost 2 years of age. She is sired by my MBIS/BISS CH Rhapsody's Smart Remark ROM aka "Smarty" who weighs 6 to 6.5 pounds and from CH Rhapsody's Oh So Thrilling aka "So" who weighs about 4 pounds owned by Spoiled Maltese's own Paula Bailey.

[attachment=57027hlivia_crop.jpg]

Directly above is Ohlivia - CH Rhasody's Oh So Smart, Pea Pod's litter sister who is 4 1/2 pounds.

[attachment=57028:annie_crop.jpg]

This is Annie - CH Rhapsody's I'm No Ragdoll - She is sired by my boy Joker and from Rhapture. Annie weighs 7 pounds.

[attachment=57029:rhapture_crop.jpg]

This Annie's dam Rhapture - CH Rhapsody's I'm Thrilled and she weighs 4 1/2 to 5 pounds.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Tonia, I can't speak for what others say here or anywhere else regarding the size of a breeder's Maltese. I do understand the concern that you have though. 

Speaking for myself, I purchased Tuffy from a reputable show breeder and I was told that she would mature at approx 5 pounds. She is more in the 7 to 7 1/2 pound range. It doesn't bother me in the least probably because I understand that size projection is not an exact science.

Beyond size, I think that breeding healthy dogs should be everyone's biggest concern on so many levels. My heart breaks for every owner that has a sick dog or loses a dog before it's life expectancy due to poor breeding practices. There are so many people particularly in today's economy that are either surrendering dogs to rescue or putting their sick dogs down because they cannot afford the staggering medical bills.

Debbie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad you addressed the issue. I would hate for it to "fester"! I'm so sorry this problem even occurred.

Claire had gotten up to 8 pounds just before her spay. But now that she is almost a year old, and I just now weighed her .... She is at 6.5. And she is not skinny but IMHO.... just right! And she is definitely a good eater!! OMG!! That girl LOVES her food!! She will be one-year-old tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Your dogs are absolutely stunning. I never get into breeder discussions b/c the only one I am familiar with is the one our Malt came from. I'm truly sorry you are having problems.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Your babies are stunning. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 24 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833390


> Your dogs are absolutely stunning. I never get into breeder discussions b/c the only one I am familiar with is the one our Malt came from. I'm truly sorry you are having problems.[/B]


Elaine expressed my thoughts exactly. I too, am sorry you are having problems. Your fluff babies are gorgeous. And, I don't get into breeder discussions.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Maybe I'm wrong, but those who take people's opinions and generalizations THAT seriously are just not well informed. I feel bad that it has affected your ability to place your adorable pups. Anyone who purchases a pup from you, or your lines should feel honored. And, I am not just saying that! I think it's incredibly admirable that you, and several others, dedicate so much time and love to this beautiful breed that we love.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh your babies are always soooo gorgeous!!! I love Sher's Claire!! She has the most gorgeous coat of any dog I have ever seen. I would not buy a dog based solely on weight......Martha's baby from you is so beautiful.......and little pea pod (did I get that name right) is adorable from what I can see of the picture that you posted. I don't think I have ever heard anyone say anything bad about your babies.....I think you are known for your high quality of breeding. I have a little 4.6 lb malt and a 6.4 lb.....they both are beautiful in my book......so I think it would be a matter of taste. The number one piority in my book is heath, and then I am weak, looks do matter.....I want a healthy, nice looking......and I have to add clean dog and I don't mean eye staining, all pups have that. Other than that, size is not a big priority in my book. They all are beautiful and you should be proud that you are so caring in how you breed your babies!!!! Kudos to you!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I think your maltese are beautiful. Sorry that what people are saying but you know what you breed and that is all that matters. The weight of a puppy has never been an issue to me. I like the bigger ones myself.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Speaking for myself, I would personally NEVER buy from a breeder that purposely bred to get tinies the majority of the time. I personally have never understood people's obsession with having overly small dogs and don't share the opinion with some that smaller = cuter. I personally prefer a dog that matures to be 5-7lbs. I wouldn't want one that I knew would probably stay under 4lbs. A 5-7lb dog is NOT at all big and it's within the standard for a maltese. There is so much more you have to worry about with the tiny ones..they can be injured much easier, can go downhill when sick much quicker, etc. 

I look at your website from time to time to see updated available puppy pics (Love that you keep it updated!) and over the past 4 or 5 years that I've been looking I've seen puppies that were estimated to stay in the 3lb range all the way up to ones that were estimated to be in the 7 or 8lb range. 

I would hope that potential pet owners would care about more than a particular size when looking to buy a puppy. Genetics can be complicated and you never know when they'll decide to suprise you and stay smaller or get larger than their estimated mature weight. When I am ready to buy a puppy in the future I'll be hoping to buy one that should stay between 5 and 7lbs but size is just not that important to me and there are many other things that are much more important to me than size...health, structure, head, coat, etc.

I think I did read in a thread on here that you breed for a larger maltese and didn't think anything about it at the time. I guess I just took it to mean you didn't purposely breed for a 2 or 3lb dog which I thought was great. I never took it to mean to bred overly large, out of standard dogs. Unfortunately there are some pet owners that only look at size and seemed to be obsessed with having tiny so maybe they did look at that statement in a negative light. But you do get some tiny ones too sometimes..I think most breeders occassionally get some that stay very small or get a little bigger than standard..that's just genetics. I'm sorry if the comments made have kept some of your puppies from finding homes.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 24 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833429


> Speaking for myself, I would personally NEVER buy from a breeder that purposely bred to get tinies the majority of the time. I personally have never understood people's obsession with having overly small dogs and don't share the opinion with some that smaller = cuter. I personally prefer a dog that matures to be 5-7lbs. I wouldn't want one that I knew would probably stay under 4lbs. A 5-7lb dog is NOT at all big and it's within the standard for a maltese. There is so much more you have to worry about with the tiny ones..they can be injured much easier, can go downhill when sick much quicker, etc.
> 
> I look at your website from time to time to see updated available puppy pics (Love that you keep it updated!) and over the past 4 or 5 years that I've been looking I've seen puppies that were estimated to stay in the 3lb range all the way up to ones that were estimated to be in the 7 or 8lb range.
> 
> ...


Well said :goodpost: . I don't usually get into the breeder discussions, so I've only heard positive reviews about your breeding program.I do love looking at the available puppies when links are provided. If I were looking for a new puppy or retiree, you'd certainly be on my shortlist of preferred breeders. You're Maltese are beautiful & I'm really sorry some have made comments that have caused problems for you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Tonia, I can well appreciate your frustration and when I see 'blanket statements' like that being made about any breeder i know personally (and whose dogs I know) , I step in and try to clear up the misconception. I'm sorry that it has hurt your being able to place puppies. Good pet homes are hard enough to come by these days without having 'rumors' started about your breeding program.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Rhapsody Maltese @ Sep 24 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833382


> It is sad when some casual comments made here generalizing breeders and the general "look and style" of their dogs gets taken to the extreme like this. I think Spoiled Maltese is a great web site. I refer my pet clients to the site all the time. But there are trends on the list that can give a slanted truth to things and because of the popularity of the list it can really affect things outside of the Internet community. Everyone needs to be aware of the impact some casual comments can affect other people because these comments are viewed on a public forum.
> 
> But according to the list all of these other breeders' puppies are all tiny while others' are all big.
> 
> Please be careful of making blanket comments.[/B]


Tonia,

I think your experience highlights a very important concern. This forum is a place full of well-intentioned Maltese lovers, but sometimes I see things posted that cause me to cringe in that I do not think that people always understand the ramifications that an off-hand comment will lead to. Your post describes a classic example of this. In the same post that I believe you are referencing a comment was made (later corrected) about Cadeau's breeder that could also have been damaging to her reputation. I know that the comment was not intended that way, but just the same it could easily have been spread out as truth if it was left there. 

I do hope that your experience will raise awareness of how a public forum such as this can lead to the development of a sort of "conventional wisdom" that becomes elevated to fact. 


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 24 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833429


> *Speaking for myself, I would personally NEVER buy from a breeder that purposely bred to get tinies the majority of the time. I personally have never understood people's obsession with having overly small dogs* and don't share the opinion with some that smaller = cuter. I personally prefer a dog that matures to be 5-7lbs. I wouldn't want one that I knew would probably stay under 4lbs. A 5-7lb dog is NOT at all big and it's within the standard for a maltese. There is so much more you have to worry about with the tiny ones..they can be injured much easier, can go downhill when sick much quicker, etc.
> 
> I look at your website from time to time to see updated available puppy pics (Love that you keep it updated!) and over the past 4 or 5 years that I've been looking I've seen puppies that were estimated to stay in the 3lb range all the way up to ones that were estimated to be in the 7 or 8lb range.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: Very well stated on all accounts. 

Having had Maltese on both ends of the Standard (and above and below) I wish people would focus more on other issues. The size obsession is a pet peeve of mine. I personally respect breeders who are also not size obsessed (beyond the goal of breeding to the standard).


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Tonia,

It surprises me that you're having difficulty selling your puppies since you are so well regarded in the Maltese world. Everyone I know who owns one of your pups has been extremely happy. I wasn't even aware that comments were being flung around that could hurt your puppy sales. You have a beautiful girl on your website who was born in January who I am amazed wasn't snatched up quickly. She's so pretty and sounds like she has a wonderful personality to match her pretty head. I can't believe that she hasnt found the perfect home yet.

Hopefully things will turn around you soon. 


Cathy

[attachment=57033:Specialt..._resized.JPG]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I have heard that said, but didn't think it a negative at all. I would not purchase from someone purposely breeding tiny Malts. There is a standard and I know you and most of the show breeders are breeding for standard. I prefer over 5 lbs., usually 6-7 lb.s for carrying reasons. Bigger looks great though and I love the look with a little more leg and a pretty neck. We all have our ideal. Tommy comes to mind, and Mary Ann's current girl is so elegant to my eye.

It is only common sense that you can't know how each litter will be, and in a litter some smaller than others. Most important is health and temperament. You certainly have that! I think anyone who has been around Maltese for long knows how you have contributed to the breed. Your dogs are in just about every other breeder's programs many times over.  

Cheers to you and I hope your post helps with this problem. It isn't a problem to me!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

To me, generalizations=stereotypes and I'm not one to follow either of those. While I do like a smaller Maltese, that trait is definitely not on the top of my list and if I were to get a Maltese that grew bigger than what I expected, I definitely would not be upset. I would be more upset if I had gotten a 3 pounder with liver shunt, than a 10 pounder with nothing wrong (more to love anyway). 

Tonia, I love the look of Claire and all of your other dogs and would definitely not hesitate to get a Maltese from you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I too am sorry to hear that negative things are being said about you. I can't believe you are having a hard time placing puppies b/c anyone would be so lucky to get a Rhapsody pup! I have a few breeders in my favorites folders that I regularly visit their websites to see their beautiful malts, and you are one of them. I am proud that my Benny has Rhapsody lines in him as well. :wub: 

It must be so hard to predict what weight a full grown malt would be. It was suggested that Benny would be 5-5.5 lbs and he is 7 lbs if not a bit over.....and Emma was suggested to be 4 lbs and believe it or not she is 6 lbs. More important to me was not the size but their health. I totally agree that more focus should be placed on the repuation of the breeder and the health of their dogs, not the weight. 

I do hope people's opinions of you change for the better. If someone had an opportunity to get a maltese from you they would be highly blessed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm also sorry if something negative has been said on our forum.....I must have missed it and also I usually try not to get into any negative posts. But there's always someone...somewhere...ready to complain...about anything. :bysmilie: 

I've always heard good things about you and your dogs and the ones I've seen are adorable. Maybe I'm wrong but maybe you shouldn't listen to what other people say and do what you do best - breed to the breed standard, go with your heart. Heck there will always be tinies and bigger ones, even if your not trying for them, but alot of them are the ones that make us regular people the happiest because we are allowed to have them! If every dog came out perfect - you'd be showing them all, LOL. 

I, for one, am honored that you and other reputable breeders have provided us with so many beautiful, wonderful dogs that we love more then life itself.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Tonia, I'm so sorry the things being said on this forum have been hurting your sales of puppies. My four pounder is small enough for me! LOL
I know many people who have tiny 3 pounders from you as well as the beautiful full-figured Claire, also Rhapsody malts with many different head types, some with the standard muzzle and some with tiny baby-doll heads. I would like one of each.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tonia, I'm sorry too, although, I don't recall ever hearing that about your dogs or really any exhibitor breeders' dogs.
Times are tough right now and I hope things turn around for all, including your sweet babies who deserve furever homes.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Sep 24 2009, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833402


> Maybe I'm wrong, but those who take people's opinions and generalizations THAT seriously are just not well informed. I feel bad that it has affected your ability to place your adorable pups. Anyone who purchases a pup from you, or your lines should feel honored. And, I am not just saying that! I think it's incredibly admirable that you, and several others, dedicate so much time and love to this beautiful breed that we love.[/B]



I agree with this statement... and so many others - I LOVE Your pups and I think I look at your website at least 3/4x a month (because YOU UPDATE IT!!) I would love to have one of your pups one day. I am so sorry that people are so ill informed and listen to speculation over just asking YOU. You have always been so nice and responsive to any questions I have asked you.. which I can certainly say not every breeder takes the time to even respond to inquiries. I am a nerd, i did my homework and I wish more people would do their homework as well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tonia, I am so sorry negative things have been said on our forum about your Maltese, although I can't recall hearing anything but raves here about Rhapsody.

I personally prefer a more substantial Maltese. You couldn't give me a three pounder if it was tied up with a pretty ribbon.  As Sher will attest to, I keep threatening to kidnap her little Claire.  From the way she describes her personality, she sounds like exactly what I would want when I lose my Lady.

Keep up the good work! :thmbup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow Tonia, yours is one of the breeders names that is really highly respected here on SM. So I'm really shocked. I honestly don't remember any type of comment that was made but I am sorry it's affected you. What I don't understand is why so many people want the super tiny ones. I have people come into my store all the time proudly proclaiming they have TEACUP this or that. And whenever they mention their dog, it's a TEACUP this or that. Like it automatically makes them a higher quality. When it truth, it's really saying they got from a less than reputable breeder. And of course we all know how much more careful we have to be of the really tiny ones. But it's also really hard to find things to fit those tiny ones. I think your reputation of having gorgeous and healthy champion lines will outweigh any misconceptions people may have taken from a statement that they must have misinterpreted. I'm really sorry that this has happened.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 25 2009, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833620


> Wow Tonia, yours is one of the breeders names that is really highly respected here on SM. So I'm really shocked. I honestly don't remember any type of comment that was made but I am sorry it's affected you. What I don't understand is why so many people want the super tiny ones. I have people come into my store all the time proudly proclaiming they have TEACUP this or that. And whenever they mention their dog, it's a TEACUP this or that. Like it automatically makes them a higher quality. When it truth, it's really saying they got from a less than reputable breeder. And of course we all know how much more careful we have to be of the really tiny ones. But it's also really hard to find things to fit those tiny ones. I think your reputation of having gorgeous and healthy champion lines will outweigh any misconceptions people may have taken from a statement that they must have misinterpreted. I'm really sorry that this has happened.[/B]


 :goodpost: Well put Crystal.
In my earlier post I mention I had heard that said about Tonia's dogs. I thought I should clarify--it was fairly recently and was *NOT on SM*.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 25 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833620


> Wow Tonia, yours is one of the breeders names that is really highly respected here on SM. So I'm really shocked. I honestly don't remember any type of comment that was made but I am sorry it's affected you. What I don't understand is why so many people want the super tiny ones. *I have people come into my store all the time proudly proclaiming they have TEACUP this or that. And whenever they mention their dog, it's a TEACUP this or that. Like it automatically makes them a higher quality.* When it truth, it's really saying they got from a less than reputable breeder. And of course we all know how much more careful we have to be of the really tiny ones. But it's also really hard to find things to fit those tiny ones. I think your reputation of having gorgeous and healthy champion lines will outweigh any misconceptions people may have taken from a statement that they must have misinterpreted. I'm really sorry that this has happened.[/B]


Yeah, I hate when people think that just because their dog is smaller (or even bigger), it's better. Some people prefer smaller dogs, some prefer average sized, and some prefer larger sized, but it's all subjective. I understand why people like different sizes, but a common mistake some people make is believing their opinion is law/fact and try to spread their belief by making underhand comments like, "My maltese is _*much*_ smaller" with that certain attitude that screams, "My Maltese is better".  

I love all sizes and shapes of any dogs, but of course I have my preferences. :biggrin: A lot of Tonia's Maltese (and other reputable breeders) have fit my preferences! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I absolutely love the look of your fluffs!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Not only are your fluffs beautiful, but they're always decently-priced. I'm always checking your website for updates and pictures. :biggrin: I'm so sorry you're having trouble finding homes for your babies. I hope things will start to pick up for you soon. Those little pups on your site are so adorable, but that little girl is really something special. :heart: Her big, round eyes just melt me! :wub: :wub: If my hands weren't so full right now, I would've contacted you about her long ago. :wub:

Personally, I have heard nothing but awesome things about Rhapsody, and I would never hesitate going to Rhapsody for my next puppy, or recommending others to Rhapsody for a Maltese. I wish you the best of luck in finding homes for your sweet fluff-babies!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tonia -- I'm sorry to say that you're not the only breeder that this is happening to. Several other friends of mine have also recently had the same problems/experiences where the source was supposedly Spoiled Maltese.

As you know, I love, love, love your babies and know what a diligent and dedicated breeder you are.

I wish the rumor mill would just stop.

Hugs,

Lynn

(LynnLaine Lhasas) -- you remember when Carol Rice was showing Roulette for me or Wade was showing Gambler


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Rhapsody Maltese @ Sep 24 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833382


> I and now people are purposely not contacting me and not believing the projected sizes I have listed on my site of my smaller puppies. This is really hurting my ability to place my puppies.[/B]


Gosh, Tonia, I'm really shocked by this. I consider myself very, very blessed to have 2 girls from you and one of these days, I would love to add a 3rd.  Your puppies are gorgeous and my girls have the best personalities!

Size is not a factor at all for me, but I just want to add that you were "right on" with the projected weights that you had given me for both Lexi and Gracie. Both of my girls are within 1/2 lb of what you had projected. Lexi, who just turned 4 about a month ago, is about 7 lbs and Gracie, who is 3, is around 4.5 - 5 lbs.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Tonia, I just want to say that I agree that you are a highly respected breeder from everything I have heard and read and no one has ever said anything negative to me. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend you to someone looking for a malt - in fact you would be among the first I would mention. And, if I had room for another I would definitely consider one from your program. 

I wish people would really think before they speak or type - they just don't realize how a careless or harsh word here or there can really affect someone whether it be their business or personal life, or how they feel about themselves, etc. Words are very powerful. 

But, you know and we know that you have built a wonderful breeding program and a wonderful reputation in the maltese world. I think any hub-bub caused by someone's careless remarks won't have any long-term effects - you are too established for that.

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I believe this is the thread where I read the comment in...was this where the problem started? http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46842 This thread makes generalizations about a lot of breeders


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 25 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833765


> I believe this is the thread where I read the comment in...was this where the problem started? http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46842 This thread makes generalizations about a lot of breeders[/B]



It does, but I see nothing wrong with that. It's my opinon that those who research the really great show breeders, or show breeders in general, are searching for a certain look. Remember that is just MY opinion. 

I was so stupid, I didn't even realize that showing was important. When I was looking for Coco, I was just trying to find a healthy dog for a change. Unfortunately, I'd had a couple of bad experiences with my dogs before I found my breeder. Size didn't matter to me. Let's face it, if someone is looking for a "teacup," then they are no more educated than I was when I started my search. We just lucked out, and now I've fallen in love with a certain look. Like I said, size didn't matter. I'd seen Maltese of all sizes. Healthy mattered to me. We all know that Tonia produces healthy, beautiful dogs. I'd rather have a larger, healthy Maltese with the look I want than one of the smaller ones. The economy isn't great right now, and there was nothing in that stimulus package which gave people money for expensive puppies, or was there?  Honestly, I think you are giving comments on SM a bit too much credit and the economy too little. :shocked:


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Sep 25 2009, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833776


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 25 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833765





> I believe this is the thread where I read the comment in...was this where the problem started? http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46842 This thread makes generalizations about a lot of breeders[/B]



It does, but I see nothing wrong with that. It's my opinon that those who research the really great show breeders, or show breeders in general, are searching for a certain look. Remember that is just MY opinion. 

I was so stupid, I didn't even realize that showing was important. When I was looking for Coco, I was just trying to find a healthy dog for a change. Unfortunately, I'd had a couple of bad experiences with my dogs before I found my breeder. Size didn't matter to me. Let's face it, if someone is looking for a "teacup," then they are no more educated than I was when I started my search. We just lucked out, and now I've fallen in love with a certain look. Like I said, size didn't matter. I'd seen Maltese of all sizes. Healthy mattered to me. We all know that Tonia produces healthy, beautiful dogs. I'd rather have a larger, healthy Maltese with the look I want than one of the smaller ones. The economy isn't great right now, and there was nothing in that stimulus package which gave people money for expensive puppies, or was there?  Honestly, I think you are giving comments on SM a bit too much credit and the economy too little. :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree well said. People buy dogs without much information all the time. Hopefully by the time they find these "top tier breeders" they know what their looking for and know that "breeders" reputation and not just the reputation on SM.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Sep 25 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833811


> QUOTE (Coco @ Sep 25 2009, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833776





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 25 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833765





> I believe this is the thread where I read the comment in...was this where the problem started? http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46842 This thread makes generalizations about a lot of breeders[/B]



It does, but I see nothing wrong with that. It's my opinon that those who research the really great show breeders, or show breeders in general, are searching for a certain look. Remember that is just MY opinion. 

I was so stupid, I didn't even realize that showing was important. When I was looking for Coco, I was just trying to find a healthy dog for a change. Unfortunately, I'd had a couple of bad experiences with my dogs before I found my breeder. Size didn't matter to me. Let's face it, if someone is looking for a "teacup," then they are no more educated than I was when I started my search. We just lucked out, and now I've fallen in love with a certain look. Like I said, size didn't matter. I'd seen Maltese of all sizes. Healthy mattered to me. We all know that Tonia produces healthy, beautiful dogs. I'd rather have a larger, healthy Maltese with the look I want than one of the smaller ones. The economy isn't great right now, and there was nothing in that stimulus package which gave people money for expensive puppies, or was there?  Honestly, I think you are giving comments on SM a bit too much credit and the economy too little. :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree well said. People buy dogs without much information all the time. Hopefully by the time they find these "top tier breeders" they know what their looking for and know that "breeders" reputation and not just the reputation on SM.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm not sure what you mean by just the rep on SM. We all try to express our like for the breeders we have dealt with and pass it on as well as info that may not be what we want. WE share pedigrees and pics. We cry with those who are having troubles with their little dogs. We have literally hundreds of educational posts for newbies. 

I really don't like the term "top tier". There are many great show breeders out there who breed on a smaller scale but have the same lines the larger scale breeders do. I never heard that term until I came here.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Rhapsody Maltese @ Sep 24 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833382


> I have been presented with a problem and I wanted to see what you guys think about this. I am not trying to complain but I wanted to share my dilemna. I have had a few people make references about me and my dogs to other breeders that are not quite true. The source is Spoiled Maltese. I have over the last few years worked on having heartier puppies while keeping pretty faces and nice coats. Both Martha and Sher have kids that are beautiful examples of that. I still have my fair share of small Maltese, but they are of the style that eat as opposed to the rangey skinny types. But now people are saying that my dogs are on the big side etc etc etc ... and now people are purposely not contacting me and not believing the projected sizes I have listed on my site of my smaller puppies. This is really hurting my ability to place my puppies. It is sad when some casual comments made here generalizing breeders and the general "look and style" of their dogs gets taken to the extreme like this. I think Spoiled Maltese is a great web site. I refer my pet clients to the site all the time. But there are trends on the list that can give a slanted truth to things and because of the popularity of the list it can really affect things outside of the Internet community. Everyone needs to be aware of the impact some casual comments can affect other people because these comments are viewed on a public forum.
> 
> I still have puppies that range from 3 pounds full grown to 8 or 9 pounds full grown just like any breeder. Just like any other reputable breeder that is popular on this list still has puppies in the same 3 to 9 pound range. Trust me NO reputable breeder is consistantly keeping females to breed that are under 5 pounds. It is entirely too hard to breed for tinies all the time and can lead to problems down the road for all involved. The ones that breed for tinies all the time are not show breeders. But according to the list all of these other breeders' puppies are all tiny while others' are all big.
> 
> ...


I think the economy is one of the reasons puppies are not selling. I have seen on your website that you expect the puppy to be in the 6 to 7 pound range. I go to dog shows and I have noticed that a lot of show breeders have some small maltese, I have also seen the same show breeders with the so called "tinies" sell them for 3500-4500 dollars because they are small. That is what they say is the reason for the high price. I think some breeders go overboard with the price when they are tiny. Sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just a thought and a bit of an observation with all the fluffs coming into my store. If someone has a fluff who weighs more than what the breeder predicted the adult size would be, it really could be that they are just simply overweight. I'm really horrified at how many *really* overweight dogs I see on a daily basis. When mine were at the vet for their last physical, they were weighed, and then measured and the vet was so excited because she said something like wow, finally some dogs who are at the perfect weight. And we got into a discussion on how many overweight dogs there are now. Ok...this might have been just a tad bit off topic. :blush:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Sep 25 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833823


> QUOTE (Rhapsody Maltese @ Sep 24 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833382





> I have been presented with a problem and I wanted to see what you guys think about this. I am not trying to complain but I wanted to share my dilemna. I have had a few people make references about me and my dogs to other breeders that are not quite true. The source is Spoiled Maltese. I have over the last few years worked on having heartier puppies while keeping pretty faces and nice coats. Both Martha and Sher have kids that are beautiful examples of that. I still have my fair share of small Maltese, but they are of the style that eat as opposed to the rangey skinny types. But now people are saying that my dogs are on the big side etc etc etc ... and now people are purposely not contacting me and not believing the projected sizes I have listed on my site of my smaller puppies. This is really hurting my ability to place my puppies. It is sad when some casual comments made here generalizing breeders and the general "look and style" of their dogs gets taken to the extreme like this. I think Spoiled Maltese is a great web site. I refer my pet clients to the site all the time. But there are trends on the list that can give a slanted truth to things and because of the popularity of the list it can really affect things outside of the Internet community. Everyone needs to be aware of the impact some casual comments can affect other people because these comments are viewed on a public forum.
> 
> I still have puppies that range from 3 pounds full grown to 8 or 9 pounds full grown just like any breeder. Just like any other reputable breeder that is popular on this list still has puppies in the same 3 to 9 pound range. Trust me NO reputable breeder is consistantly keeping females to breed that are under 5 pounds. It is entirely too hard to breed for tinies all the time and can lead to problems down the road for all involved. The ones that breed for tinies all the time are not show breeders. But according to the list all of these other breeders' puppies are all tiny while others' are all big.
> 
> ...


*I think the economy is one of the reasons puppies are not selling.* I have seen on your website that you expect the puppy to be in the 6 to 7 pound range. I go to dog shows and I have noticed that a lot of show breeders have some small maltese, I have also seen the same show breeders with the so called "tinies" sell them for 3500-4500 dollars because they are small. That is what they say is the reason for the high price. I think some breeders go overboard with the price when they are tiny. Sometimes you just can't win.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also think the economy is a reason too. People out here now are struggleing to keep their houses. I know, before I came to this forum and learned how "price and health" go together, "price" was our major concern. I know there are many people who come to this forum with a budget.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I looked at your pics and i think the dogs are very very cute. I don't see why anyone would have a problem buying a dog from you. It just takes one little wrong word said and wow it goes like wild fire. Hope you get your cute little puppies sold.

sugars mom


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 26 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833930


> Just a thought and a bit of an observation with all the fluffs coming into my store. If someone has a fluff who weighs more than what the breeder predicted the adult size would be, it really could be that they are just simply overweight. I'm really horrified at how many *really* overweight dogs I see on a daily basis. When mine were at the vet for their last physical, they were weighed, and then measured and the vet was so excited because she said something like wow, finally some dogs who are at the perfect weight. And we got into a discussion on how many overweight dogs there are now. Ok...this might have been just a tad bit off topic. :blush:[/B]


Oh yes, the overweight dogs. My Winter was a couple pounds overweight. Yep, he "gained" weight at my house ~ LOL

Poor little guy was deathly afraid of Henry. I have NO idea why, but he was. So he would camp on the couch, as he 
knew Henry could not jump on the couch. Gulliver did the same thing. As a result, they were both a bit overweight.

I still don't get it, as my Henry was very layed back. He was so layed back, he was stoned. :wub: 

Just to add, I do believe the economy, most certainly, has something to do with the sale of a dog.

The internet is an amazing tool. I've lost a lot of business thru the internet. Yep, I am the one doing all the research,
phone calls, planning of a huge job, give my account the bid, they pull up the part #'s on line, and find it bagged out for nothing.
Of course it was bagged, they didn't do anything for it. I did all the work. "Sign of the times".


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

All I can say is WOW. I am not on SM as much and I am just now reading this post. I LOVE :wub: Rhapsody babies :cloud9: and Tonia has always been honest with me about size, personality, coat, etc. I visit Rhapsody’s website and “drool” :tender: over the pictures Tonia posts. If I could have more…that little girl currently on her website would already be with me. I honestly cannot believe that someone has not snatched her up. I love how information is posted about each pup. All one has to do is click on her parents and look at their pedigree. Many great, well known dogs!

That said I have a Rhapsody baby. I know of many here on SM that have a Rhapsody baby (look at your fluff’s pedigree and I am sure many of you have Rhapsody lines). As many of you know I went to see Tonia last October looking for a little girl. IMHO, Tonia breeds for health, standard, beautiful coats and great personality. What choices I had in deciding between retirees and older pups. I would have come home with three if I could, one being a retiree. But alas, my DH had given me instructions before I left home…ONLY ONE…. Tonia was so patient :blush: with me in making a decision. I narrowed it down to two of the older pups. WHAT a time I had in deciding between these two girls! One little girl was predicted to be around 5 – 5 ½ lbs and the other 7 -7 ½ lbs. Both had similar pedigrees since the famous Janie ROMX and Fleur ROMX were the mothers. Tonia was SO patient and explained personalities and whatever differences there were in these two girls. I selected the Fleur pup, my Krystal. Krystal is less than 1/2lb of Tonia's prediction and would probably be closer if my DH would stop giving her so many snacks. This was my selection primarily because she was more outgoing than the other pup not because of size. If Tonia had just had the one pup, I am sure I would have been happy with her too (too many choices LOL). I am VERY happy with Krystal and she is my princess where as Lexie is a tomboy. For me personally I did not want a maltese on the smaller end of the standard. When folks meet my girls they just love them.

Thank YOU, Tonia, without you I would not have Princess Krystal! 

I was looking for a picture of Krystal where one could see all her coat. This was taken in January 2009.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Sep 26 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834005


> All I can say is WOW. I am not on SM as much and I am just now reading this post. I LOVE :wub: Rhapsody babies :cloud9: and Tonia has always been honest with me about size, personality, coat, etc. I visit Rhapsody’s website and “drool” :tender: over the pictures Tonia posts. If I could have more…that little girl currently on her website would already be with me. I honestly cannot believe that someone has not snatched her up. I love how information is posted about each pup. All one has to do is click on her parents and look at their pedigree. Many great, well known dogs!
> 
> That said I have a Rhapsody baby. I know of many here on SM that have a Rhapsody baby (look at your fluff’s pedigree and I am sure many of you have Rhapsody lines). As many of you know I went to see Tonia last October looking for a little girl. IMHO, Tonia breeds for health, standard, beautiful coats and great personality. What choices I had in deciding between retirees and older pups. I would have come home with three if I could, one being a retiree. But alas, my DH had given me instructions before I left home…ONLY ONE…. Tonia was so patient :blush: with me in making a decision. I narrowed it down to two of the older pups. WHAT a time I had in deciding between these two girls! One little girl was predicted to be around 5 – 5 ½ lbs and the other 7 -7 ½ lbs. Both had similar pedigrees since the famous Janie ROMX and Fleur ROMX were the mothers. Tonia was SO patient and explained personalities and whatever differences there were in these two girls. I selected the Fleur pup, my Krystal. Krystal is less than 1/2lb of Tonia's prediction and would probably be closer if my DH would stop giving her so many snacks. This was my selection primarily because she was more outgoing than the other pup not because of size. If Tonia had just had the one pup, I am sure I would have been happy with her too (too many choices LOL). I am VERY happy with Krystal and she is my princess where as Lexie is a tomboy. For me personally I did not want a maltese on the smaller end of the standard. When folks meet my girls they just love them.
> 
> ...


Your Krystal is beautiful!! :wub: :wub: :wub: What a beautiful representation of the Maltese breed she is.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Sep 26 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834005


> All I can say is WOW. I am not on SM as much and I am just now reading this post. I LOVE :wub: Rhapsody babies :cloud9: and Tonia has always been honest with me about size, personality, coat, etc. I visit Rhapsody’s website and “drool” :tender: over the pictures Tonia posts. If I could have more…that little girl currently on her website would already be with me. I honestly cannot believe that someone has not snatched her up. I love how information is posted about each pup. All one has to do is click on her parents and look at their pedigree. Many great, well known dogs!
> 
> That said I have a Rhapsody baby. I know of many here on SM that have a Rhapsody baby (look at your fluff’s pedigree and I am sure many of you have Rhapsody lines). As many of you know I went to see Tonia last October looking for a little girl. IMHO, Tonia breeds for health, standard, beautiful coats and great personality. What choices I had in deciding between retirees and older pups. I would have come home with three if I could, one being a retiree. But alas, my DH had given me instructions before I left home…ONLY ONE…. Tonia was so patient :blush: with me in making a decision. I narrowed it down to two of the older pups. WHAT a time I had in deciding between these two girls! One little girl was predicted to be around 5 – 5 ½ lbs and the other 7 -7 ½ lbs. Both had similar pedigrees since the famous Janie ROMX and Fleur ROMX were the mothers. Tonia was SO patient and explained personalities and whatever differences there were in these two girls. I selected the Fleur pup, my Krystal. Krystal is less than 1/2lb of Tonia's prediction and would probably be closer if my DH would stop giving her so many snacks. This was my selection primarily because she was more outgoing than the other pup not because of size. If Tonia had just had the one pup, I am sure I would have been happy with her too (too many choices LOL). I am VERY happy with Krystal and she is my princess where as Lexie is a tomboy. For me personally I did not want a maltese on the smaller end of the standard. When folks meet my girls they just love them.
> 
> ...



I have heard the same thing from other people lucky enough to have a Rhapsody Maltese, how much time Tonia spends matching the personality to the perspective owner. 

IMO personality outweighs any physical characteristic hands down. A breeder who will take the time to make sure the personality of the puppy will be a good fit is very important to me.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 26 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834032


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Sep 26 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834005





> All I can say is WOW. I am not on SM as much and I am just now reading this post. I LOVE :wub: Rhapsody babies :cloud9: and Tonia has always been honest with me about size, personality, coat, etc. I visit Rhapsody’s website and “drool” :tender: over the pictures Tonia posts. If I could have more…that little girl currently on her website would already be with me. I honestly cannot believe that someone has not snatched her up. I love how information is posted about each pup. All one has to do is click on her parents and look at their pedigree. Many great, well known dogs!
> 
> That said I have a Rhapsody baby. I know of many here on SM that have a Rhapsody baby (look at your fluff’s pedigree and I am sure many of you have Rhapsody lines). As many of you know I went to see Tonia last October looking for a little girl. IMHO, Tonia breeds for health, standard, beautiful coats and great personality. What choices I had in deciding between retirees and older pups. I would have come home with three if I could, one being a retiree. But alas, my DH had given me instructions before I left home…ONLY ONE…. Tonia was so patient :blush: with me in making a decision. I narrowed it down to two of the older pups. WHAT a time I had in deciding between these two girls! One little girl was predicted to be around 5 – 5 ½ lbs and the other 7 -7 ½ lbs. Both had similar pedigrees since the famous Janie ROMX and Fleur ROMX were the mothers. Tonia was SO patient and explained personalities and whatever differences there were in these two girls. I selected the Fleur pup, my Krystal. Krystal is less than 1/2lb of Tonia's prediction and would probably be closer if my DH would stop giving her so many snacks. This was my selection primarily because she was more outgoing than the other pup not because of size. If Tonia had just had the one pup, I am sure I would have been happy with her too (too many choices LOL). I am VERY happy with Krystal and she is my princess where as Lexie is a tomboy. For me personally I did not want a maltese on the smaller end of the standard. When folks meet my girls they just love them.
> 
> ...



I have heard the same thing from other people lucky enough to have a Rhapsody Maltese, how much time Tonia spends matching the personality to the perspective owner. 

*IMO personality outweighs any physical characteristic hands down. A breeder who will take the time to make sure the personality of the puppy will be a good fit is very important to me.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Agreed! 

BTW, Krystal is stunning! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

I am Paula Bailly and have two of Tonia's babies. I got Ch Rhapsody's Oh So Thrilling " as a retiree and she is absolutely wonderful she is about 4.25 lbs. I also have another one of her pups that we got at 12 weeks. She is our pet Angel she is from Tonia's beloved "Thriller" and her Lies, Lies, Lies(now retired) she is littermate to her Ch Gossip also retired. Angel last time she was weighed was 3.75lbs with a splint on her foot from an accident. She is a very active girl and decided to take a jump off a lap. That beside the point ,Tonia has very sound dogs and she does know what she is doing and is breeding for the betterment of the breed. I skim posts on this site and may have missed the comments but if I were in the market for another Malt Tonia would be the first I would contact. Both of the girls I have gotten from her are the greatest babies I could ask for and they are of the smaller size. So to say that hers are bigger is not true. I also have met Jessica's Sprout and she sure isn't a big girl.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 26 2009, 07:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833930


> Just a thought and a bit of an observation with all the fluffs coming into my store. If someone has a fluff who weighs more than what the breeder predicted the adult size would be, it really could be that they are just simply overweight. I'm really horrified at how many *really* overweight dogs I see on a daily basis. When mine were at the vet for their last physical, they were weighed, and then measured and the vet was so excited because she said something like wow, finally some dogs who are at the perfect weight. And we got into a discussion on how many overweight dogs there are now. Ok...this might have been just a tad bit off topic. :blush:[/B]


 the majority of dogs I see are at least somewhat overweight and a lot of the owners don't realize they are overweight. So i can understand a lot of people having dogs that weigh more than their estimated adult weight because the owner has let them become overweight.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 25 2009, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833586


> Tonia, I'm so sorry the things being said on this forum have been hurting your sales of puppies. My four pounder is small enough for me! LOL
> I know many people who have tiny 3 pounders from you as well as the beautiful *full-figured Claire*, also Rhapsody malts with many different head types, some with the standard muzzle and some with tiny baby-doll heads. I would like one of each. [/B]


LOL!! I'm the one with the "full figure"... not Claire!! LOL

Just to clear up any misconceptions... Claire thinned out a lot as she matured and is 6.5 pounds at night after supper. She has a very thick silky coat, so she looks bigger than she really is because of her thick coat! BTW, she is the perfect size for some major cuddling, especially with all that hair! Here's a picture that I took a couple weeks ago that shows her cute, little shape! :wub: 

[attachment=57098:claire_y.jpg]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834294


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 25 2009, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833586





> Tonia, I'm so sorry the things being said on this forum have been hurting your sales of puppies. My four pounder is small enough for me! LOL
> I know many people who have tiny 3 pounders from you as well as the beautiful *full-figured Claire*, also Rhapsody malts with many different head types, some with the standard muzzle and some with tiny baby-doll heads. I would like one of each. [/B]


LOL!! I'm the one with the "full figure"... not Claire!! LOL

Just to clear up any misconceptions... Claire thinned out a lot as she matured and is 6.5 pounds at night after supper. She has a very thick silky coat, so she looks bigger than she really is because of her thick coat! BTW, she is the perfect size for some major cuddling, especially with all that hair! Here's a picture that I took a couple weeks ago that shows her cute, little shape! :wub: 

[attachment=57098:claire_y.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Claire is gorgeous! I love her face in your siggy! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834294


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 25 2009, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833586





> Tonia, I'm so sorry the things being said on this forum have been hurting your sales of puppies. My four pounder is small enough for me! LOL
> I know many people who have tiny 3 pounders from you as well as the beautiful *full-figured Claire*, also Rhapsody malts with many different head types, some with the standard muzzle and some with tiny baby-doll heads. I would like one of each. [/B]


LOL!! I'm the one with the "full figure"... not Claire!! LOL

Just to clear up any misconceptions... Claire thinned out a lot as she matured and is 6.5 pounds at night after supper. She has a very thick silky coat, so she looks bigger than she really is because of her thick coat! BTW, she is the perfect size for some major cuddling, especially with all that hair! Here's a picture that I took a couple weeks ago that shows her cute, little shape! :wub: 

[attachment=57098:claire_y.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL I loveee Claire's coat! I love it's thickness! Gigi wished her hair was more like Claire's! :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Awww I love her little shirt always the bridesmaid,love it! Wow Claire has a beauitful coat,love her size too!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834294


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 25 2009, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833586





> Tonia, I'm so sorry the things being said on this forum have been hurting your sales of puppies. My four pounder is small enough for me! LOL
> I know many people who have tiny 3 pounders from you as well as the beautiful *full-figured Claire*, also Rhapsody malts with many different head types, some with the standard muzzle and some with tiny baby-doll heads. I would like one of each. [/B]


LOL!! I'm the one with the "full figure"... not Claire!! LOL

Just to clear up any misconceptions... Claire thinned out a lot as she matured and is 6.5 pounds at night after supper. She has a very thick silky coat, so she looks bigger than she really is because of her thick coat! BTW, she is the perfect size for some major cuddling, especially with all that hair! Here's a picture that I took a couple weeks ago that shows her cute, little shape! :wub: 

[attachment=57098:claire_y.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sher, you don't post enough pictures of that little beauty. I like Claires size & she's gorgeous. She's a perfect 10 in my opinion.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834294


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 25 2009, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833586





> Tonia, I'm so sorry the things being said on this forum have been hurting your sales of puppies. My four pounder is small enough for me! LOL
> I know many people who have tiny 3 pounders from you as well as the beautiful *full-figured Claire*, also Rhapsody malts with many different head types, some with the standard muzzle and some with tiny baby-doll heads. I would like one of each. [/B]


LOL!! I'm the one with the "full figure"... not Claire!! LOL

Just to clear up any misconceptions... Claire thinned out a lot as she matured and is 6.5 pounds at night after supper. She has a very thick silky coat, so she looks bigger than she really is because of her thick coat! BTW, she is the perfect size for some major cuddling, especially with all that hair! Here's a picture that I took a couple weeks ago that shows her cute, little shape! :wub: 

[attachment=57098:claire_y.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Could Claire get any cuter??????? :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Wow, all these pictures of Rhapsody Maltese are gorgeous! Overall, I'm just envious that I don't have as many choices when it comes to Maltese breeders as the SM members who live in the US. We only have a few reputable Maltese breeders here in Canada. Since I prefer to meet the breeder and puppies in person and wouldn't want to ship the puppy, I miss out on being able to select from a Rhapsody, Chrisman, or from other reputable breeders. I still like to browse through these websites though.


----------

